# Where is latest CM10 rom? (fascinate)



## jfon0604 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been running CM10.1 nightly's which are great, but I'd like to go back to CM10. I cant see any downloads in get.cm, where can I find the latest version? I know they switched to weekly nighty's. Thanks.

Joey


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

http://goo.im/devs/cm/fascinatemtd/nightly Here are some builds. They arent exactly new but I really don't expect to see any with 10.1 replacing/updating it. Why do you want to use 10 over 10.1? I'm curious because I don't see any benefit to it.


----------



## jfon0604 (Oct 29, 2012)

KeithN said:


> http://goo.im/devs/c...natemtd/nightly Here are some builds. They arent exactly new but I really don't expect to see any with 10.1 replacing/updating it. Why do you want to use 10 over 10.1? I'm curious because I don't see any benefit to it.


They moved cm10 to weekly nightlies.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I haven't seen any weekly builds, so I didn't know about that. I have not noticed any thing acting up or performing any worse on my phone, I'd have to try to compare them to find anything. I do know that different devices can act weird though. I have a spare fascinate and it will not take CM10+, flashing 9 or even 7 are no issue.


----------

